# help please



## drew (Sep 25, 2015)

@Mr. Peet can you help me id this tree. it s a very dens wood whit a tight grain.





 this is a burl off of anther tree that was smaller.


 

Here are some pic. of some pics that I'm trying to sale.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 25, 2015)

Tit grain, huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Tit grain, huh?



I'll take a nipple at it . . . . has to be Bosomwood as breast as I can tell.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, quite tittle-lating. Looks like "Bitternut hickory", _Carya cordiformis_. Does it have sulfur colored buds?


----------



## drew (Sep 28, 2015)

here are some pic. of the leafs


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)

Some kind of elm?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 28, 2015)

You are saying that the tree up top matches the leaves part way down? If the leaves are over the same tree they are from, I say "Service berry", _Amelanchair arboea_ or _laevis, _likely _arborea._


----------

